# Como desacoplar el eje del generador, respecto al eje del motor?



## cikstas (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola. Tengo un pequeño problema que consiste en no saber como están unidos el eje del generador con el eje del motor, para poderlos desacoplar. Ya tengo prácticamente todo desarmado pero resulta que no puedo separarlos porque no sé como van unidos y lo debo hacer para poder reparar el motor. El grupo es un Mecc Alte SPA de 6 KVA con motor naftero, del tipo portátil compacto. Si alguien sabe como se desacoplan y me lo puede decir, mucho se lo agradeceré. Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 26, 2010)

seguro tiene un *Manchón* de Acople lo que no entiendo es cual esla dificultad


----------



## alexus (Feb 26, 2010)

excto, son dos piezas de metal, con un manchon de goma que evita el contacto metal metal, generalmente son dos piezas de metal, con 3 tacos cada una, lo que da, si hicieras un corte, un circulo compuesto de 9 partes, 3 tacos de cada lado, mas los del manchon.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 26, 2010)

Eso tiene que tener el manchon clasico y si no un Gummi


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2010)

No creo que el grupo electrógeno de @cikstas tenga espacio para ese manchón.

Estamos hablando de un grupo "Compacto de 6KVA, algo como esto:
http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA...o-generador-6kva-arranque-electrico-13-hp-_JM

¿ Intentaste conseguir el despiece en la página del fabricante ?
http://www.meccalte.com/


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 26, 2010)

En la foto de DeRemate se ven las carcazas juntas, deben estar abulonadas pero los ejes no pueden estar unidos rigidamente sino con un manchoncito tipo "castillo".
En principio seria tan simple como sacar los bulones de las carcazas y tirar para atras. Solamente que viendo lo compacto que es, para eso va a haber que desarmar todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> ..... pero los ejes no pueden estar unidos rigidamente sino con un manchoncito tipo "castillo".....


Tal vez, o tal vez empleen la masa del propio rotor del alternador como volante de inercia (Eje solidario de acople rígido)

Lo que no creo es que todo sea una sola pieza, en algún punto de debe separar el cigüeñal del eje del alternador, si no fuera así, sería "Muy Cochino"


----------



## alexus (Feb 26, 2010)

no sabia que los generadores tenian volante de inercia, si los conocia en molinos, en bombas de agua "grandes" no he visto tampoco.


----------



## cikstas (Feb 27, 2010)

Gracias a todos por la colaboración brindada. Cuando desarmé el generador lo primero que esperaba era encontrarme con un el manchón o algo similar, pero no había absolutamente nada, el eje del rotor iba directo al motor sin que haya nada en su camino, como si fuese el eje de una sola pieza, cosa que sé que no puede ser, es imposible. Busqué en el sitio y ese modelo no aparece. Encontré un manual de un generador parecido y aparentemente el tema es así: el eje del generador está unido al eje del motor mediante un bulón que va por dentro del eje del rotor de extremo a extremo y va atornillado al eje del motor, y en el extremo opuesto, mediante una cabeza hexagonal se ajustan ambos ejes. No sé como serán los encastres porque recién voy a estar con el equipo a mediados de semana pero parece que es así. Recuerdo haber visto una cabeza exagonal en el extremo del eje del rotor. Al final de la próxima semana les cuento como me fué.


----------

